# ID Plant in Pic Please



## TankAaron (Aug 8, 2014)

Hello,

I found the attached picture on this page, however I do not know French, and what little I could understand lead me to Google images of plants that did not look alike.

Would someone please identify it? Also, is this one of those types of plants that changes color depending on the water, and lighting conditions? If so, how can I get it to look that burgundy/purple/wine/-ish color?

If the picture is of incorrect size, I apologize. How do I change the size?


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

I know nothing of crypts, but I'd guess Cryptocoryne beckettii if I had to. I also suspect the color in the pic has been enhanced as well. The bulbs in the light could be playing with it as well.

As to color, It may be a plant that if blasted with enough light that it requires/produces very little chlorophyll. Then similar to how humans tan, it produces anthocyanins  as a sun screen and further decrease photosynthesis by reflecting the red spectrum away.

Red can also be a sign of a N and P imbalance/deficiency. If a plant can't produce chlorophyll the red will sometimes develop.


----------



## TankAaron (Aug 8, 2014)

Thank you for that reply. That led me to this (BARCLAYA LONGIFOLIA)plant.

It looks close.

I will gladly accept more suggestions.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

That is definitely a _Cryptocoryne_ and not _B. longifolia_. Leaves look kind of like wendtii to me, but it's hard to say for sure. I'm also a bit suspicious about the color.


----------



## TankAaron (Aug 8, 2014)

Thank you very much, both of you. When I got the first reply, I just searched for "crypt" on this site's Plant Finder. The link I posted was one of the ones I found. I love it, however I was soon saddened to find out that it grows way larger than I can manage.

So I think I will have to settle for this. I'll probably get the undulata, unless anyone can clarify if the "red" version actually gets redder than the undulata.

Hmm... And now I'm thinking of a new thread. brb on that one. =D


----------

